# Regular Season Game 65 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Dallas Mavericks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (29-35) vs. Dallas Mavericks (50-14)*​*Wednesday, March 15, 9:00 p.m.*​*Toyota Center*​ vs.​
*ROCKETS*




































Alston / Head / Bogans / Howard / Yao 

*MAVERICKS*




































Terry / Daniels / Marshall / Nowitzki / Diop​
Rockets.com Preview 


> The Rockets return to Toyota Center Wednesday night when they play host to the Dallas Mavericks beginning at 8:00 p.m. Houston (29-35) enters Wednesday on a two-game skid, most recently falling to the New Jersey Nets 90-77 at home Monday. Dallas (49-14) will host the Cleveland Cavaliers Tuesday before heading to Houston.
> 
> Wednesday’s game will be the third of four meetings between these two teams this season. Dallas has taken both contests to date, defeating Houston 102-93 Nov. 22 at American Airlines Center and completely dismantled a severely undermanned Rockets team Jan. 18 at Toyota Center 103-76.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game 64 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Dallas Mavericks*

****, it's 65 instead of 64.

could someone change it??

Thanks, YM.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game 64 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Dallas Mavericks*

do a spur fan a favor, kill the mavs for us


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game 64 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Dallas Mavericks*

FORMULA:

Houston + Dallas = Houston Loss. I will still be watching the game. I am a glutten for punishment!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game 64 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Dallas Mavericks*



TheRoc5 said:


> do a spur fan a favor, kill the mavs for us


like you guys helped us out with the lakers?


*Go NeTs*


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game 64 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Dallas Mavericks*

the latest:Mavs' Harris, Howard Out at Least a Week 

It's more or less a good news for rockets.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game 64 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Dallas Mavericks*

it's cornholio's term now? yeah, we are trying to get a win. We should be able to pull this out if we can shut down Dirk and Stackhouse. Well, good luck Rockets, Yao would put up a double double surely. DW is out, Head needs to do a great job. I think Bowen would get minutes, because it's Dallas, and you know why..., anyway, Win this game, and show people the Rockets can win the top team without T-Mac.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game 64 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Dallas Mavericks*

Possibility of Griffin + KVH out aswell (along with Howard + Harris)


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game 64 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Dallas Mavericks*



Pimped Out said:


> like you guys helped us out with the lakers?
> 
> 
> *Go NeTs*


lol that hurts


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game 64 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Dallas Mavericks*



cornholio said:


> ****, it's 65 instead of 64.
> 
> could someone change it??


Done.



TheRoc5 said:


> lol that hurts


well lets just put it this way, we're not gonna try to lose ok? :laugh:

Would be a nice win to pull off though since we've been pwned by Dallas since game 7... I miss Shawn Bradley!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game 64 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Dallas Mavericks*

I'm actually worried about this game - both teams are battered by injuries except Houston seems to be playing _sufficiently - _Dallas has lost 3 games in quick succession, we need to get the wins to get the #1 seed (could be a matter of playing the Hornets instead of the Clippers)

Good luck, both teams need it.

BTW, after the Dal-Cle game could you post the gamethread in the Dallas forum? It's not worth it when I do fancy ones


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game 64 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Dallas Mavericks*



Mavs Maniac said:


> BTW, after the Dal-Cle game could you post the gamethread in the Dallas forum? It's not worth it when I do fancy ones


OK, I'll see if I'm still here when your game ends, then I'll go and post it.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Maybe you can do it better than I can, cornholio.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I put 20,000 uCash on the Mavs, but then I felt guilty so I put 20,000 on the Rockets to cancel it out. :dead:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

very winnable and we need the confidence at the moment with alot of difficult games coming up


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Grats on yall's win tonight. Mavs are on the road on a back to back with (literally) half our rotation players in street clothes due to injury.

Houston wins by double digits tonight.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Grats on yall's win tonight. Mavs are on the road on a back to back with (literally) half our rotation players in street clothes due to injury.
> 
> Houston wins by double digits tonight.


You're forgetting we actually play better on the road... and half our guys have been in street clothes all season!

With T-Mac out we've got no one capable of guarding Dirk (no, please not Ryan Bowen), and Terry/Armstrong always shows up against us. Yao will get his 30pts, but all the other guys has got to show up for this game.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i hope stromile shows up, he needs to have a good game...

I wish josh howard was playing, it'd give me a reason to watch the game other then stro.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Grats on yall's win tonight. Mavs are on the road on a back to back with (literally) half our rotation players in street clothes due to injury.
> 
> Houston wins by double digits tonight.


half our rotation players wouldnt be rotation players on the mavs.

just be glad howard doesnt have to waste his skills defending bogans or head



*Go NeTs*


----------



## marketgod (Mar 14, 2006)

I would trade every player not named Yao or Tmac.. for the Dallas 2nd and 3rd string guys...

I think even our starters would be lucky to make up as high as 2nd string on the Mavs...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

About to leave for this one, realllly hope that outside shooting steps up.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> half our rotation players wouldnt be rotation players on the mavs.
> 
> just be glad howard doesnt have to waste his skills defending bogans or head
> 
> ...


You don't like Luther Head much?
I wouldn't be surprised if we lost this game either. Our guys played the entire second half last night. Not much jet lag between Houston and Dallas so that could be a good thing, I guess.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

game starts at 9 ct right?


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

hm, yao missing free throws early tonite...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao with 100% of Houston's points and 66% of Houston's rebounds so far


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Yao with 100% of Houston's points and 66% of Houston's rebounds so far


He is playing 1 on 5


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> He is playing 1 on 5


Yao must feel like he's playing in China again.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i wonder if yao can score 81... he gonna need to if we want more than 80 points in this game


*Go NeTs*


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao - 3-4fg, 6-8ft, 5rebs, 1blk, 12pts
rest of team - 0-6fg, 0-2ft, 2reb, 0pts

uke:


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

yao is killing the mavs himself

plz 50+ points plz plz plz plz


every1 cross n pray for yao


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

did the coaching staff forget to tell yao the rest of the team was tanking, or are they really that bad?



*Go NeTs*


----------



## WoAiNBA (Feb 10, 2006)

yao has 27 pt 11 reb in a half


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao 8-10
Rest of the team 7-20.......they should just pass the ball to Yao


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

exactly... 

but u know wot.. no matter how good yao goes 2day or ny other day people r still goina write bullcra* about him


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

man this is so frustrating to watch.. why are they struggling to shoot so bad??? Maybe halftime will give them a boost!


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> did the coaching staff forget to tell yao the rest of the team was tanking, or are they really that bad?



yao is tanking... that's why he only has 27/12 in the 1st half


edit: and who the hell is rawle marshall - even this guy's burning us


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Well, another fantabulous game from Yao already, but no one else came to the party? Why don't these guys get their butts in the gym practicing their shooting? He's out there before games everyday, but where the heck are they? Just chilling? Watching the soaps?

Nobody can shoot worth a damn, this is pathetic.....  :curse: 
But DAL just keeps on swishing their shots? What did we do to anger the sports gods this year? :angel:

But you know what shooting jumpshots is about form and confidence, none of our guys have it right now. They don't believe in themselves enough to win, if I felt that way about myself on a team, I'd get myself in the gym though! :curse:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

debarge said:


> But DAL just keeps on swishing their shots? What did we do to anger the sports gods this year? :angel:


this year proves one thing, god hates old people.



*Go NeTs*


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

well only down by 8, after we finally hit some threes... hopefully we can turn up the defensive effort and make a contest of this


edit: but seeing how many turnovers we're committing, that's not likely


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

why are the rockets shooting from only one side of the floor. if you dont know what i am talking about check out yahoo's gamechannel or one of those things. it looks very lop sided


*Go NeTs*


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

our guards suck... have they forgotten about yao?


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

ugh, forget about this game, we're goin to the lottery


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

F#CK .. come on rafer give ball to yao = win

its an easy math equation i worked out

rafer + head + yao - juwan - bogans = win


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TracywtFacy said:


> our guards suck... have they forgotten about yao?


that's nothing new, our guards always forget they have a 7 foot beast in the middle after Yao was hot in the 1st half


----------



## WoAiNBA (Feb 10, 2006)

god,yao just got 2 shoot in 3rd


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

WoAiNBA said:


> god,yao just got 2 shoot in 3rd


seriously.. did JVG tell them to shoot more outside during halftime??? what the heck... I seriously think the guy is tanking the rest of the season.. maybe he figures that its over why bother!!!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

plz make me coach.. i'll send all those **** to the bench and jus play yao... he'll prob do better


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

chn353 said:


> F#CK .. come on rafer give ball to yao = win
> 
> its an easy math equation i worked out
> 
> rafer + head + yao - juwan - bogans = win


I'm with you, Yao then Head then Rafer need to take the majority of the shots, Lu's passed up about 7 different shots? He is our best 3pt shooter, though he's not 'great' he is still the best?

Rafer's been driving alot, but hasnt gotten the calls for some reason?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Bogans missed like 3 layups in a row, wtf


----------



## ryan123 (Feb 9, 2006)

i think we need to trade everyone in the team including the coach, and keep YAO, if we want to make to play off next year


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

man for a second there in the beginning minutes of the fourth... I thought.. maybe... just maybe... and then all crapola broke loose.

Sigh


----------



## netlover (May 6, 2005)

Who had D on Dirk? How can JVG let him get consistently get points? Did we double D on him? Bogans and Howard just crap. And rafer got 5 TO?


----------



## ryan123 (Feb 9, 2006)

did yao even shoot in third quarter? Y are all these people shooting from outside when yao has like 70%+ shooting.


----------



## netlover (May 6, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> man for a second there in the beginning minutes of the fourth... I thought.. maybe... just maybe... and then all crapola broke loose.
> 
> Sigh


Yeah, same feeling. Damn!


----------



## marketgod (Mar 14, 2006)

I watched the game...

Yao was passing the ball in the third... seemed like he was trying to get the rest of the team involved....

although he shouldnt have... he was shooting over the double teams and still scoring...

as for Dirk...blame it on JVG's defensive scheme.. ie: give them the outside shot...

no doubles on him just single coverage... when we covered him...

well the good news is... all the role players stepped up and shot 34% combined... up from the 28% combined last game...


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Some major personel changes need to be made this off-season. We need to get younger, faster and more hungry. It looks like everyone is just going thru the motions, no commitment to the team at all...a consistent 3rd option on this team is needed after tmac and yao.

What happened to "all the skill, none of the drama"...at the moment i can only see 1 exhibition of skill on the court, yao...and his fellow players dont even take advantage of it...what the hell happened in that 3rd quarter???

man...depressing times for the rockets organisation, and unless changes are made, its not gonna get much better next year.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I missed the game. But by the looks of the box score...
Yao carried this team to as far as it could go. I love him as of late. Hes just getting the job done. It just makes me angry that the rest of the team just stinks right now. 

And from what i have read, Chuck Hayes must be used more. Juwon isnt that bad, he cant be a player to rely on in the stretch.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> Yao was passing the ball in the third... seemed like he was trying to get the rest of the team involved....


I hate it when he tries to do that. He needs to realize that the only way for the Rockets to win is for him to take every shot. Seriously, that seems about the only way.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Keith Bogans has really struggled in the last 2 games. Just looking very uncomfortable on the offensive end when he has to shoot the ball. His finishing has gone down the drain in the last 2 games, I've never known him to be such a sloppy player so hope he bounces back. Soon.

Van Gundy is on thin ice, even though he doesn't have much to work with besides the best inside presence in the league. Substitution patterns are bizarre and the offense is SLOW and predictable. Atleast in the days of Rudy the passing would be very sharp and Houston was great at swinging the ball around the perimeter, or taking advantage of the weakside offensively. People said he wasn't a great X's and O's coach as opposed to Van Gundy, but the offensive sets Van Gundy puts out are elementary. Ball movement on this team flat out sucks, the 2nd half in particular was attrocious. 

Can't praise Yao much more. 

---

JERRY STACKHOUSE

(on Yao Ming) "We don't worry about Yao (Ming). He and Tracy (McGrady) can get a hundred but they still can't beat us if we keep the other guys in check. This is the best I have ever seen him play. He's the best center in the NBA right now on one end (offensive) of the court. Every team has to focus on him more than any other center in the NBA, even Shaq (O'Neal)."


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> JERRY STACKHOUSE
> 
> (on Yao Ming) "We don't worry about Yao (Ming). He and Tracy (McGrady) can get a hundred but they still can't beat us if we keep the other guys in check. This is the best I have ever seen him play. He's the best center in the NBA right now on one end (offensive) of the court. Every team has to focus on him more than any other center in the NBA, even Shaq (O'Neal)."


As I said before, it's the players opinions that count. They're the ones that face Yao. Charley Rosen has never had to guard Yao.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Bogans and Howard are a combined 9-48 these last two games. 

I take back everything nice I've ever said about Bogans.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> Bogans and Howard are a combined 9-48 these last two games.
> 
> I take back everything nice I've ever said about Bogans.



bogans is good off the bench... howard is jus terrible at everything


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Btw, it's amazing how underrated a defender Yao is. Now that he's playing well, you see all these articles praising him but remarking that he doesn't play defense. They're nothing articles. No content. Just spewing facts that anyone who checks the box score will know. It's clear that the writers watch the Rockets about four times a year.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Keith Bogans has really struggled in the last 2 games. Just looking very uncomfortable on the offensive end when he has to shoot the ball. His finishing has gone down the drain in the last 2 games, I've never known him to be such a sloppy player so hope he bounces back. Soon.


I swear I think that comment that JVG made when he was asked about Bogans replacing T-Mac messed with the boy's head. He was doing great until then, and now he's shooting terribly. I seriously haven't seen him miss that many set three pointers ever!! (granted... I didn't watch his first season in the NBA)




Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Van Gundy is on thin ice, even though he doesn't have much to work with besides the best inside presence in the league. Substitution patterns are bizarre and the offense is SLOW and predictable.


I am so glad someone else has said this. Most of the time I can interpret what a coach is trying to do with his substitution patterns... but JVG doesn't seem to have one. He doesn't use any of his personnel to their potential or set the tone of the game so that his team has the advantage. 



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> At least in the days of Rudy the passing would be very sharp and Houston was great at swinging the ball around the perimeter, or taking advantage of the weakside offensively. People said he wasn't a great X's and O's coach as opposed to Van Gundy, but the offensive sets Van Gundy puts out are elementary. Ball movement on this team flat out sucks, the 2nd half in particular was attrocious.


As far as I could tell the only offense was dribble down... skip either dribble penetrate and shoot... if not option two go off the screen and for goodness sake don't pass on the pic and roll.. that would actually score us a basket.. option two continued... lazy pass off to the right... if open shoot off balance three point shot... option three... find a way to get the ball in to Yao... even though there is three guys guarding him.

That's it.. offense complete.



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Can't praise Yao much more.


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, I didn't expect to win, just expected Yao to earn more respect out there and he did just that. Wish he kept going in the 3rd Q though, wanted to see a career high from him.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Did anyone read my post? I SAID, Rockets + Mavericks = Rockets Loss. We can't even beat their scrubs. We need to open the wallet this offseason and make some serious runs and any of the decent free agents available. Even if it means going into the luxuary tax.

This team has Yao and TMac. That is it. We should keep Bogans and Hayes as role players surround our stars with some younger depth. Oh yeah, we should not draft Aldridge. The Longhorns are my college team but, we cannot afford another soft PF.

This game sucked except for YAO!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

what do yall think about trading TMac and building a team more around the skills and weakness' of Yoa...he has really stepped his game up and maybe is ready to be the Alpha male of this team...


----------



## marketgod (Mar 14, 2006)

Demiloy said:


> I hate it when he tries to do that. He needs to realize that the only way for the Rockets to win is for him to take every shot. Seriously, that seems about the only way.



yep I agree Yao needed to shoot more... but I think JVG might have had a hand in it too... I could see him calling on the other players to step up.... Yao taking it as a cue to pass more...

I think the first play set the tone for the second half...

and it was a designed play to isolate Juwan...

also I noticed in some cases when Yao was thrown the ball... and he threw it back out to repost he never got it back...

although I saw a few curls underneath Yao when he had the ball

nobody seemed to cut to the basket when Yao was being doubled to one time quadrupled...they all seemed content to stand at the 3 point line and hoist them up....


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

marketgod said:


> nobody seemed to cut to the basket when Yao was being doubled to one time quadrupled...they all seemed content to stand at the 3 point line and hoist them up....


One big thing in the offense that I have noticed is lacking is cutters (actually, there's a lot of things lacking in this offense). Very, very rarely do I see the guards cutting to the basket when Yao is doubled . When Yao passes the ball to the open man, he's almost always behind the three-point line, not under the basket. I mean, really, if your shooter are so inconsistent, then why not have them cut. Surely they would shoot two-foot layups better better than contested three-pointers? 

But when the other Rockets do cut, Yao almost always finds them. Besides his defense, I think Yao's passing is the most underrated (and underused) part of his game.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Demiloy said:


> I mean, really, if your shooter are so inconsistent, then why not have them cut. Surely they would shoot two-foot layups better better than contested three-pointers?


That's past me as well. Head and Bogans are in need of higher-percentage looks at the basket, and cutting and benifitng from Yao's post-presence and passing would give them plenty of opportunities. It would certainly be an improvement from the missed shots from outside.


----------

